# Ultimate Backup Pro ICS Issue



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

So I'm running encounterICS and i can't for the life of me get jrummys ultimate backup pro to work. It says its resorting my apps but they never show up. And none of the other functions work either. I'm thinking its a compatibility issue but was wondering if anyone else I'd having the same issue.


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

he posted this on twitter earlier
RT @jrummy16: ICS support for ROM Toolbox is here! Check the new update. Tip: longclick "ROM Toolbox" in the titlebar


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

just noticed the update, thanks!!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the email I just sent Jrummy, anyone else experiencing this?

Just wanted to give you a heads up and see if your having the same issues. I'm using the new ultimate backup pro and when restoring apps it works great. But when I switch roms and restore the apps and data most of the apps crash without opening and the apps that open are crashing during use. I'm using a galaxy nexus unlocked and rooted. The latest rom I tried was the rootzboat rom. I went from 402 to 403 if that means anything. This was only user apps and data no system apps. Otherwise the app also seems to hang when restoring sometimes. You get the menu asking you to force quit. So at this time I think there are some glitches with the app.

I'm using a galaxy nexus on 4.0.2 and 4.0.3.

.....


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

well im on the dx and i havent had that issue. But mine has got now where when i try to restore apps it fc and and i have to restore a few manually first then i can restore all of them.


----------

